# [EVDL] EVLN: 400 Wh/kg is here! Envia announces big breakthrough



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 Mar 2012 at 3:23, brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > When commercialized, Envia says the 400 wh/kg battery, with a range
> > of 300 miles and a cost of about $25,000, will slash the price of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It will slash the price of a *300 mile* range EV.
You and I will still be driving every day in our 50 mile
range vehicles that cost around or below 10k and wonder
what all the fuss is about - including the conclusion
that I hear over and over, that EVs are not practical
because they cost over 100 grand or have "no range"
and we continue to drive our EVs every day wondering
what all the fuss is about...

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Tuesday, March 27, 2012 8:11 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: 400 Wh/kg is here! Envia announces big
breakthrough



> On 27 Mar 2012 at 3:23, brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > When commercialized, Envia says the 400 wh/kg battery, with a range of
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you can have a 300 mile battery for $25,000, I can have a 30 mile battery
for under $2500

The original news stories made it sound much cheaper than that though. 
$125/kWh, which means under $1000 for that 30 miles.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-400-Wh-kg-is-here-Envia-announces-big-breakthrough-tp4508459p4509498.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought the same thing, too. Perhaps they were misquoted and they were
trying to say that a $25,000 car could have a 300 mile range?



> Voltswagon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > If you can have a 300 mile battery for $25,000, I can have a 30 mile
> > battery
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Currently they are only focusing on the 300 mile pack
because the cycle life of their cell will (theoretically)
only give 8 years/120000 miles or something to that order
when stretched out over 300 mile cycles, not 30 mile cycles.
I made that remark a month or so ago and I still need to
hear back from Envia, I will probably try to visit them
in a month when I am near their office.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Voltswagon
Sent: Tuesday, March 27, 2012 10:26 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: 400 Wh/kg is here! Envia announces big
breakthrough

If you can have a 300 mile battery for $25,000, I can have a 30 mile
battery for under $2500

The original news stories made it sound much cheaper than that though. 
$125/kWh, which means under $1000 for that 30 miles.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-400-Wh
-kg-is-here-Envia-announces-big-breakthrough-tp4508459p4509498.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

